# Cichlids and Gourami's



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have couple of large orange Gourami's (6'). Can I keep them with Cichild's? (Yellow Lab - 2, Jack Dempsey - 2)?

thank you,
Harry

55Gal tank
Fluval 405


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had a blue gourami in with my JDs, but I wouldn't trust it in with my Labs.


----------

